# Updated Mini with ZigBee



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/08/new-tivo-mini-tgn-tcda93000/



> That Zigbee spec could let it link up to a remote over RF for control without line-of-sight or -- more likely -- connect to home automation controls from TiVo itself, Nest, Control 4, or even the likes of Google / Apple / Samsung.


I remember at CES in January, TiVo announced collaboration with control4 - any thoughts?

http://blog.tivo.com/2014/01/tivo-partners-with-control4/#.VA50bdq9KSM

I suppose this could just be an RF remote refresh for the mini...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/08/new-tivo-mini-tgn-tcda93000/
> 
> I remember at CES in January, TiVo announced collaboration with control4 - any thoughts?
> 
> ...


IT's part of a move into hi-end custom installs from the sound of it.

At the same time it would make total sense to also have the Roamio remote and RF capability as well.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> IT's part of a move into hi-end custom installs from the sound of it.
> 
> At the same time it would make total sense to also have the Roamio remote and RF capability as well.


Just not the custom install crowd. The cable companies are trying to get into this space - maybe TiVo will give the Tier 2 and Tier 3 operators the tools to do so? But, yeah, seems reasonable that we'd see similar added to Roamio. I don't think this is just for a souped up remote as there are already Bluetooth and WiFi Direct pretty well supported for that purpose they could have leveraged.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

new Tivo mini package could be remote-less for use with these custom installs. Control4 protocol, from a quick skim, looks like it goes hand in hand with these touchscreen mini tablet sized remote controls that can control your tv and audio gear along with your home lights and thermostat and security systems etc.

To me, and I haven't put a ton of thought into it, but I don't think Tivo is going to do home automation but rather they want Tivos to work with these systems and thus the support for Control4.


----------



## wildcardd (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the Roamio RF remote is Zigbee already. Wouldn't this update just allow for the RF remote to be used on the Mini?


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

Trying to get into home automation would be pointless. Who would want to go to their tv to accomplish this when smartphones already do it. Only useful application I can see is dimming of lights. 
This is probably a play to go after custom install market which is much less price sensitive than retail. It seems like tivo is going after a 2 prong strategy of targeting high end installs and cable companies to drive sales. For the custom install market they need to get all the major streaming apps on there so that there is only one box to get all content..this will make it very easy for users with no need to switch inputs and have multiple remotes etc.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

malba2366 said:


> Trying to get into home automation would be pointless. Who would want to go to their tv to accomplish this when smartphones already do it. Only useful application I can see is dimming of lights.


I don't think TiVo is trying to get into the controlling of home automation. They are more likely to be one of the products that can be controlled through home automation.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

malba2366 said:


> Trying to get into home automation would be pointless. Who would want to go to their tv to accomplish this when smartphones already do it. <snip>


So, all people who have a TiVo have a smartphone? I'm living proof that some people only want/need, and/or can only afford, a dumb phone.

I just love it when people assume everybody has smartphone, everybody can afford such phones, plus afford the data plans, along with assuming everybody even wants all this. There are still plenty of folks out there, without cell phones, who don't even want one.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

nooneuknow said:


> So, all people who have a TiVo have a smartphone? I'm living proof that some people only want/need, and/or can only afford, a dumb phone.


Nobody said that everybody who has a TiVo has a smartphone, but I'd be willing to bet that you are in the minority in terms of no smartphone and/or tablet device.

Even in the markets where the cable provider provides the TiVo device I'm willing to say the vast majority of those homes also have at least one smartphone/tablet.

Also just because the feature is there doesn't mean you must use it.

-TL


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Time_Lord said:


> Nobody said that everybody who has a TiVo has a smartphone, but I'd be willing to bet that you are in the minority in terms of no smartphone and/or tablet device.
> 
> Even in the markets where the cable provider provides the TiVo device I'm willing to say the vast majority of those homes also have at least one smartphone/tablet.
> 
> ...


Unless I see somebody post some verifiable proof, in the proper context, I doubt I'm in any minority for not owning a smartphone. If I had no cell phone at all, possibly. But, context is everything.

I bought two chromecasts, nearly a year ago, because I had a BB gift card I wanted to be rid of, and still can't find a way to use them for anything I want or need without a smartphone (or newer computers). Did that even temp me to run out and get one? Big fat no.

The question was:


malba2366 said:


> Trying to get into home automation would be pointless. Who would want to go to their tv to accomplish this when smartphones already do it.<snip>


How does this statement, in any way, not reflect a POV where everybody has smartphones. So, TiVo is being stupid for providing another way to control something? I don't even have home automation, or care about having it.

I believe there are people that wouldn't own a smartphone, plus pay for data plans, if they had some other way to control so many things these days, that are "Everything you want! *smartphone/tablet not included (but required)".

Look at Cox and their Contour platform/package. It centers more around smartphones and tablets, than any other part. In every commercial, every family member has a smartphone/tablet tethered to them, like everybody is now born with a smartphone in one hand, a tablet in the other, plus born with a data plan.

I've said what I have to say. Others can say what they will. But, my POV just is what it is. I went without a (dumbphone) cell longer than most, and just might die without ever having a smartphone, unless remote controls are no longer included with anything, due to assuming everybody has a smartphone, or a drive to force the holdouts into getting one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A Mini with the same RF remote included with the Roamio makes sense. I've already said before that if there was a new Mini it would likely just be a minor refresh to include the RF remote and maybe a new case.

I think the bigger shock from that article is the $50 lifetime option. When did that happen?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I've already said before that if there was a new Mini it would likely just be a minor refresh to include the RF remote and maybe a new case.


Based on the filing, it looks like the case will be the same shape as now. Of course it could change materials or look slightly different but it appears to be mostly the same.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I think the bigger shock from that article is the $50 lifetime option. When did that happen?


Yesterday/today. Read the New Pricing thread. People are getting cheap/free lifetime service.


----------



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> So, all people who have a TiVo have a smartphone? I'm living proof that some people only want/need, and/or can only afford, a dumb phone.
> 
> I just love it when people assume everybody has smartphone, everybody can afford such phones, plus afford the data plans, along with assuming everybody even wants all this. There are still plenty of folks out there, without cell phones, who don't even want one.


I think it is a valid assumption that the vast majority of people interested in home automation would own a smartphone. Product success is based on the majority of the population not a few exceptions to the norm.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

According to CNET in June 2013, the US population surpassed the 50% mark of smart phone ownership.


> For the first time ever, more than half of the U.S. population now owns a smartphone. And people are choosing Android devices and iPhones almost equally.
> 
> While debate rages over whether Android devices, iPhones, BlackBerrys, or Windows Phones are better, there's no question that people increasingly prefer smartphones to feature phones.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnet.com/news/smartphone-ownership-reaches-critical-mass-in-the-u-s/


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> According to CNET in June 2013, the US population surpassed the 50% mark of smart phone ownership.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/smartphone-ownership-reaches-critical-mass-in-the-u-s/


That sounds about right to me. Thanks.

I'm sure there's other studies that say otherwise (skew things one way, or the other). But, I'll take a study, over an assumption-based POV, any day...


----------

